# Fishing Cart



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right spot on the forum, but wanted to give a post to JOE... For building my very awesome fishing cart... It's sportin... 8-rod holders, and 4 wheeleez balloon tires. Not sure the max weight, but it easily pulls me... And I'm right at 170... Might not catch no pomps, but at least I'll look good doin it!!! lol...


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Would you mind telling how much it cost for one of those. My POS cousin just stole my dads beach cart after living there for free for 4 months. I hate a f*&kin theif but I guess every family has one....

The cart looks great.


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

This one is one of the more pricey ones. The tires make it expensive. But you can get one with 2 wheels which cuts the cost and pulls just as easy. I would give Joe a call, because all of the carts are custom built to your specs. He's very reasonable. His number is 850-797-2544...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Baller...seriously.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

are the tires worth it and how much are just the tires.


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok... sorry to hear about the thieves... baller? not really... this cart has taken a while to build... piece by piece...

The tires are like 40 a piece. I bought those separately from wheeleez. not cheap, but you really only need 2. 4 is a bit overkill. mine was just an engineering mistake and a financial one too. Joe will custom build the cart. Not sure what he'll charge you because they're all custom. I believe it's about 100-150. 

The tires come from wheeleez.com. Don't order the axle assembly. waste of money. allthread works just fine and much cheaper.

value? pricless... It really makes carrying your gear through the sand much easier.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

When I get a cadet ill most likely get some. Btw nice cart


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

rollin like a pimp!


----------



## Will D. (May 26, 2011)

That's a nice looking cart. Why do you say that 4 wheels is a waste? I'm looking to build one soon and was planning on using 4 wheels but wouldn't mind saving the money and just using 2 if it'll work just the same.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I got a two wheel model from joe and rang it through the ringer, cant figure out how to post video and pics of drop testing etc but will type up report as soon as work slows down. all around great cart for the savings!


----------



## Will D. (May 26, 2011)

I bought the wheeleez folding mini cart thinking I could get it to work with all my gear but it just isn't cutting it. I want to build a cart and use the wheels from the mini cart and I was thinking of getting 2 more wheels. Should I just go with a 2 wheel cart if money isn't a problem?


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, I guess it depends on what kind of shape your in and how much money you wanna spend. I started just like you with the same exact mini cart. In fact, still gots it. Then I had the 2-wheel one built, but with a kind of kickstand on the front to hold it up. Well, bad design... It acts like a bulldozer and pushed the sand. The wheels work great. So, got Joe to modify the cart. And ended up going for the 4-wheel version instead of going with a removable kickstand.

There is some tongue weight with the 2-wheel version, so depends on how much weight you wanna feel. And Joe can build it with a removable kickstand so it don't push the sand around. And the 2-wheel is super light. Almost scarey light. The 4-wheel gives a little more weight.

I guess if you wanna get the 2-wheel and if you don't like it. Get it modified for the 4-wheel. The 2-wheel will definitely carry just about evrything ya need though. You'll just feel the tongue weight...


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey guy thanks for the post, rouge pirate thanks for the compliment as well. I have a few extra carts made up right now. They are 2 wheel carts. Price is 150.00 a peice. They are 2 wheel carts. Thanks


----------



## Hotsauce (Jul 28, 2009)

joseph_zlnsk said:


> Hey guy thanks for the post, rouge pirate thanks for the compliment as well. I have a few extra carts made up right now. They are 2 wheel carts. Price is 150.00 a peice. They are 2 wheel carts. Thanks


 
does it depend on size and how many rod holders or is it one set price?


----------

